# Shoaling fish for the CA aquarium.



## Nick Jarvis (Aug 13, 2019)

Firstly, my apologies for the non cichlid question.
I have been looking for something that will swim together in my 300ltr tank.
The tank contains rainbow cichlids x3, acara x3 (an acceptable exception for me), Nicaraguan cichlid x1, sajica x4 and firemouths x4 on the cichlids front. Blind cave tetra x3, livebarers possibly 10 or 15 and some leftoversfrom the general community days days in the form of rainbow fish, bristlenose and Brochis but those 3 species I plan on moving.

So, tetra for the CA cichlid community tank? The blind cave fish don't really swim together, I am struggling to find there eyed cousins. 
Any ideas?
I used to have 20 glass blood fin tetra in with them and they looked great together. I moved them out with the cory when the cory was getting abuse from some of the new cichlids.

I want this tank to be as central American as possible but I'm struggling to find tetra or any fish that swim in a shoal from central america


----------

